# The Two Tims at the Henley on Todd



## sammygee (Feb 23, 2008)

These boys are at it again in the fourth and last instalment of their reports on Festival Territory. Watch them chat to vikings and pirates, run through the sands of the dry Todd River and crew a battle boat bristling with mortars and high-pressure water cannons.






Posted for Tourism NT


----------

